

Black holes are a passage to another universe, says Stephen Hawking - elektromekatron
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/black-holes-are-a-passage-to-another-universe-says-stephen-hawking-10471397.html

======
elektromekatron
_" Unfortunate space travellers won’t be able to return to their own universe,
according to Hawking. But they will be able to escape somewhere else, he has
proposed at a conference in Stockholm."_

I'm even more impressed by the discovery that Stockholm is in another
universe.

